# In the Word, On the Go podcast



## Jack K (Jan 18, 2019)

I don't usually mention promotional stuff on this board. But I recently got to be a guest on this podcast, and the more I think about it the more I love its concept. It's intended for family drive time. Each episode is only about ten minutes long. We were told to aim the discussion at about a fifth grade level. That's just right for a trip across town with the kids in the car.

So far, it's been a series of guests talking about their favorite Bible verses. Excellent guests so far: Nancy Guthrie, Tim Challies, and some of the best kids-ministry guys I know. People who can speak to kids but still say something worthwhile for adults. Broadly Reformed outlook.

In the Word, On the Go

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jan 19, 2019)

Right up my alley. Thanks so much!


----------

